# SS 15.10.16 - Schumann #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)*

Symphony No. 2 in C, Op. 61

1. Sostenuto assai - Allegro, ma non troppo
2. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
3. Adagio espressivo
4. Allegro molto vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here! This weekend it's Schumann's second symphony. I haven't heard this one in a few months so looking forward to giving it a spin. Hope everyone will grab a recording and join in this weekend.

I'll be listening to:

View attachment 89482


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Like telepathy, just put on this on:



Riccardo Muti.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've really grown to love Schumann over the years. I'll listen to Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. In particular the Schumann Second with Karajan/Berlin is the best this particular listener has ever heard.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll go with James Levine & the Philadelphians:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes. In particular the Schumann Second with Karajan/Berlin is the best this particular listener has ever heard.


My choice as well - considering it's the only version I have.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join this weekend with one of the most underrated performances that I know.
Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, Conductor
Rec 1964


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

*George Szell/The Cleveland Orchestra*


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will give Lenny a go
Maybe also give Gardiner a try if I have time
Great symphony


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

One of my favourite symphonies by anybody and because of the frequency with which I listen to it I might well have listened to it anyway at some point this weekend-earlier in the week I did listen to the outstanding Gielen/SWR RSO recording but tonight/tomorrow I will return to two recordings that appear to have received little acknowledgement.....

Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic........
Norrington and the SWR RSO.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

finally remembered to check "Anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw 2000-2010". I'll listen to them conducted by Kurt Masur


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the work that Mendelssohn advised RS he was usuing to many strngs in the II, and that he should add a dash of woodwinds.
I really got in the Schumann Symphonies a few years ago. I had subsisted with the Szell ccycle forever, but added Barenboim, Karajan, and Dausgaard back then. However, I will stream YSG and the Philadelphia on ClassicsOnLine


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Sakari Oramo


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been playing Schumann symphonies all week (various accounts) but I'm really enjoying this set at the moment. Played this one this afternoon.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll be listening to Bernstein's with NY


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh dear, lots of different taste this time.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yes. In particular the Schumann Second with Karajan/Berlin is the best this particular listener has ever heard.


With that recommendation, I'm popping Gardiner out of my CD player and replacing it with Karajan.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a question. I know that this thread (Saturday Symphonies) mirrored the TalkClassical 150 Most Recommended Symphonies. Now that they are exhausted in the Saturday Symphonies, I was wondering where are you (realdealblues) are getting the new recommendations? I ask this because I picked up some great pieces from the 150 Most Recommended Symphonies. Is there an extension of this list somewhere on TC where I can pick up even more options? Or are you just trying to pick symphonies that you think others will appreciate?

Thanks.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

BTW, I will be listening to this recording:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I missed last week's Saturday Symphony through work but I'm not missing this one.

I am going to take a break from my usual choice, namely Wolfgang Sawallisch who remains the gold standard in the Symphonies for me despite some stiff competition.

After some thought, I have opted for *Sergiu* *Celidbidache* *& the Münchner Philharmoniker*. I haven't heard this performance for some time but like his Bruckner and Brahms, I remember holding it in very high regard.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

One of my favorites. It'll be Kubelik for me as well.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I listened to both Riccardo Muti and Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

....Monday morning I know, but I am doing some work and could not resist prolonging the whole 'SS' thing with Philippe Herreweghe and the Orchestre des Champs-Elysees... a vigorous and vivid account!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Rach Man said:


> I have a question. I know that this thread (Saturday Symphonies) mirrored the TalkClassical 150 Most Recommended Symphonies. Now that they are exhausted in the Saturday Symphonies, I was wondering where are you (realdealblues) are getting the new recommendations? I ask this because I picked up some great pieces from the 150 Most Recommended Symphonies. Is there an extension of this list somewhere on TC where I can pick up even more options? Or are you just trying to pick symphonies that you think others will appreciate?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, it's been mentioned a few times but I'm happy to post about it again. I posted a topic a long time ago called something like "Help With The Future Saturday Symphonies" where I listed all the Symphonies from big names that were left off of the top 150 Recommended list as well as other popular ones and asked for suggestions for Symphonies not on that "150 Most Recommended list". Also over the last 3 years people have sent me private messages asking me to post a particular symphony.

Long story short, I kept the results from all those things and based on the amount of votes/recommendations I got for each work I created another list of 50 recommended works or so (I have enough for probably another 100 after this 50 is done but haven't sorted beyond the next 50 or so because I also make sure that for each work I post there is at least a version on YouTube so that even if someone doesn't have a recording they can find one there). I have not posted them anywhere because most felt if was better just to leave it as a surprise. Mahlerian was the only other member who had the list because he liked to get a copy of the score the week before to follow along with the symphony. I have always said I'm happy to send someone the list in a private message if they ask for it as well as everyone is still welcome to send me a message with a suggestion but the next 30 weeks or so are already set in stone.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Sure, it's been mentioned a few times but I'm happy to post about it again. I posted a topic a long time ago called something like "Help With The Future Saturday Symphonies" where I listed all the Symphonies from big names that were left off of the top 150 Recommended list as well as other popular ones and asked for suggestions for Symphonies not on that "150 Most Recommended list". Also over the last 3 years people have sent me private messages asking me to post a particular symphony.
> 
> Long story short, I kept the results from all those things and based on the amount of votes/recommendations I got for each work I created another list of 50 recommended works or so (I have enough for probably another 100 after this 50 is done but haven't sorted beyond the next 50 or so because I also make sure that for each work I post there is at least a version on YouTube so that even if someone doesn't have a recording they can find one there). I have not posted them anywhere because most felt if was better just to leave it as a surprise. Mahlerian was the only other member who had the list because he liked to get a copy of the score the week before to follow along with the symphony. I have always said I'm happy to send someone the list in a private message if they ask for it as well as everyone is still welcome to send me a message with a suggestion but the next 30 weeks or so are already set in stone.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.


It does. Thanks for the reply. I look forward to the new piece each week.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kubelik / Berlin Phil. for me also.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schumann*: Symphony 2, w. VPO/LB (rec.1985).


----------



## AlanB (Oct 17, 2016)

Always return to Sawallisch with the Staatskapelle Dresden. Also like Slowhand Lenny Bernstein. Pure schmaltz.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have 4 recordings of Schumann's Symphony No.2.
Sawallisch, Szell, Foster and Ceccato are the 4.
Think I will play the version by Szell.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Best Schumann #2 I know is Reiner/Chicago - live concert 10/57- [Reiner Era Vol 1; 2-disc archival set from CSO] 
wonderful performance that just grows as it progresses from movement to movement.

That said - best 2nd mvt is Barenboim/CSO/DG c. 3/77 - the CSO strings just eat this up, at a bright, zippy tempo, really exciting...


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm a couple weeks late here, but I just listened to it, so I might as well add to the thread. I listened to the Hanover Band, conducted by Roy Goodman. It took me many years to come to enjoy Schumann's orchestral music, though I always found his piano music appealing. My introduction to his symphonies came from cheap box sets of records, acquired at thrift stores, which typically included rather mushy performances pressed onto second rate vinyl. Schumann's music suffers considerably from such treatment. For me, Goodman's HIP approach brought out the life and energy in Schumann's orchestral music, and it caused me to take a second look. I'm not a HIP fanatic who snobbishly shuns all modern interpretations, but I find that this approach can bring out nuances in the music that might not be evident in the modern style. Conversely, the modern approach can bring out elements of the music that are lost in the HIP approach. For this symphony, I find that Goodman's performance brings out raw energy where it is needed, particularly in the scherzo. However, I might prefer a slow movement that is a bit more lush and languid, as I might find in the modern style. Fortunately, there are a lot of different recordings available to today's listeners. I have five, and that just begins to scratch the surface. Isn't it nice to have so many choices available?


----------

